# how do you do a verbose ping



## qhillerich (Dec 23, 2008)

what is the command for a verbose ping or to request verbose info. i am used to linux not windows server 2k


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

What information did you want to see?


----------



## qhillerich (Dec 23, 2008)

i want to know what type of firewall they have, other static ip's they have i know the -l command -t what do i enter after -v (type of service) and i know few more of them


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

How would the ping comand show what type of firewall they have?

Options:
-t Ping the specified host until stopped.
To see statistics and continue - type Control-Break;
To stop - type Control-C.
-a Resolve addresses to hostnames.
-n count Number of echo requests to send.
-l size Send buffer size.
-f Set Don't Fragment flag in packet.
-i TTL Time To Live.
-v TOS Type Of Service.
-r count Record route for count hops.
-s count Timestamp for count hops.
-j host-list Loose source route along host-list.
-k host-list Strict source route along host-list.
-w timeout Timeout in milliseconds to wait for each reply.


----------

